
Trader sells 100k ETH, with the lowest price at $0.10, clearing all GDAX orders - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/6iohq9/trader_sells_100k_eth_with_the_lowest_price_at/
======
TaylorGood
Brutal learning lesson. Again.

I'm in a chat with Crypto traders and one had his 300 ETH offloaded for
$pennies

